# Termites



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I got these termites today from Carolina Biological supply co. No permits required. I guess you don't need one in NY. Well, they are pretty good termites. I got 100 for about under $40.00 (this includes shipping). They sold me only workers, they sell workers, or soldiers, or a mix. They dont sell Queens :evil: . 
My little toads love to eat these guys.


OOps, forgot to mention I got 100 of them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

For the price your toads BETTER love them.

s :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

well it is winter in NYC, I would never find them in the wild here (cuase I just dont know where to look, and if I did, I wouldnt have the time to). And they are 100 of them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah but usually for "under $40" you can get someone to collect 1-3000 of the buggers for you, when you hit a colony its relatively easy to get a couple thousand of them at once. I just don't bother feeding out termites during the winter, same with aphids. The frogs get a heavy dose of them (as much as I can find or get ahold of either type of bug) when they are in season, and often I will just stop feeding the bugs they get the rest of the year. This fluctuation may also mimic similar food cyclese they get in the wild, some bugs only being major sources of food for periods of the year.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> They dont sell Queens


I'm pretty sure that's illegal. I remember reading it was when I was researching them for food purposes.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with kero that most people on here will send you thousands for a little of nothing. Usually just shipping charges. But atleast you have some and your frogs will really enjoy them. I usually fatten them up in the summer time with termites. 

TonyT


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I enjoyed feeding termites when I had the ability to. But it has come to my attention in the past that termites are a bit too much on the "fatty" side for proper nutrition. I could see using them during breeding season as a way to make sure the females have plenty of fat, but as a staple, I'm not so sure anymore.

Eventhough, if I ever find them, I'm gonna use them in conjunction with other food types.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Termites may not be a great "staple" food for PDFs, but honestly I don't know of a bug that is. Pinheads and FFs are what I'd rank as the top two "staples" for PDFs, but neither by themselves, fed 24/7, are truely healthy diets (why would we spend so much time, money and effort supplimenting them with various vitamins and calcium suppliments otherwise?!). Any feeder bug is ok in moderation. Any feeder bug will have "too little this" or "too much that" to be fed full time all year around, but variety gets around that, and makes for a much healthier diet. We need to be expanding our Feeder Bug availabilities, not limiting them to what we think is the "one perfect frog food - if we suppliment it right". FFs and pinhead crix are just as much staples for their ease in culturing as their nutritional value (and ability to have that adjusted).

I tend to variety my frog's diet depending on feeder availability. FFs are one of the constant, all year around type feeders that are perfect for those times when you don't have other feeders to feed (filling in the blanks basically). I give pinheads when I get some to hatch, and feed them out immediately (which can mean pinheads and only pinheads for up to a week from one batch). Termites and aphids are the same way, when I find a source, I collect as much as I can (usually I just find an infested hanging plant covered in aphids and keep it outside), and then feed it out as the main, and often only food the frogs get until the supply runs out, since they are only available certain times of year. Meanwhile I'm culturing RFBs, shorelinite beetles, and springtails on the side, and they are fed out when the cultures boom (which can be every 3 weeks for RFBs, to months between shorelinite beetle booms). I'd like to try dwarf woodlice, black springtails, and those tiny roaches when they become available, to add even more variety. I've occassionally hatched praying mantis cases and fed them out. Some of my larger frogs will likely be getting flightless houseflies in the future.

Variety, variety, variety.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

40 bucks? Dude, you just paid 40 cent per termite. That's almost 2 full quarters! It's 4 dimes! 8 nickles! 16 2.5 cent pieces! 40 pennies! 40% of each dollar went towards 1 termite. 40%!! You paid almost a dollar for 2 termites. Think about what you could buy for a dollar! For 5 termites, you could have bought a bag of excelsior from Wal-Mart! I think I'm going to start asking prices as, "How many termites does that cost?" Whew! I guess you sure do love your toads!


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

anyone who know people collecting termite and selling them? please PM to me.i would like to get some and try to starte a colony.thanks all.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, this is just a temporary treat for my toads. Once this culture is gone, thats it. No more termites for a few months. By then I will get them for free. And yes, I do love my toads. They havent really been enjoying an abundance of food for the last two to three weeks. So this is their reward for being so patient with me.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

bluedart said:


> 40 bucks? Dude, you just paid 40 cent per termite. That's almost 2 full quarters! It's 4 dimes! 8 nickles! 16 2.5 cent pieces! 40 pennies! 40% of each dollar went towards 1 termite. 40%!! You paid almost a dollar for 2 termites. Think about what you could buy for a dollar! For 5 termites, you could have bought a bag of excelsior from Wal-Mart! I think I'm going to start asking prices as, "How many termites does that cost?" Whew! I guess you sure do love your toads!


Or you could have ALMOST bought a 20oz bottle of water :? ! :lol:


----------

